

Losing The Plot - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.mondaynote.com/2012/10/14/losing-the-plot/

======
Cbasedlifeform
dire forecast from JLG on HP's future prospects. I still have somewhere one of
those classic HP calculators (the 65 IIRC) but no battery to put therein...
How the mighty fall!

